# [RESUELTO] Webcam microsoft vx-1000

## cesarguere

Hace unos dias estoy intentando hacer funcionar lo ultimo para tener el sistema optimo. 

Tengo una webcam microsoft vx-1000 de hace algunos años. Por lo que estuve viendo por varios foros y paginas compile el kernel con estas opciones:

```

Device Drivers

         <*> Multimedia support  --->                                     

                [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support                                

                [*]   Media Controller API                                          

                [*]   V4L2 sub-device userspace API                              

                [*]   Enable old-style fixed minor ranges on drivers/video device

                [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->                                   

                        --- Media USB Adapters                                           

                        *** Webcam devices ***  

                       <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)                                       

                        [*]     UVC input events device support

                       <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->                                  

                             <M>   ALI USB m5602 Camera Driver                                

                             <M>   STV06XX USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   GL860 USB Camera Driver                                   

                             <M>   Benq USB Camera Driver                                    

                             <M>   Conexant Camera Driver                                     

                             <M>   cpia CPiA (version 1) Camera Driver                        

                             <M>   DTCS033 (Scopium) USB Astro-Camera Driver                  

                             <M>   Etoms USB Camera Driver                                    

                             <M>   Fujifilm FinePix USB V4L2 driver                           

                             <M>   Jeilin JPEG USB V4L2 driver                               

                             <M>   JL2005B/C/D USB V4L2 driver                                

                             <M>   Kinect sensor device USB Camera Driver                    

                             <M>   Konica USB Camera V4L2 driver                              

                             <M>   Mars USB Camera Driver                                     

                             <M>   Mars-Semi MR97310A USB Camera Driver                      

                             <M>   Divio based (NW80x) USB Camera Driver                        

                             <M>   OV51x / OVFX2 / W996xCF USB Camera Driver                  

                             <M>   OV534 OV772x USB Camera Driver                             

                             <M>   OV534 OV965x USB Camera Driver                             

                             <M>   Pixart PAC207 USB Camera Driver                            

                             <M>   Pixart PAC7302 USB Camera Driver                          

                             <M>   Pixart PAC7311 USB Camera Driver                           

                             <M>   SE401 USB Camera Driver                                     

                             <M>   SONIX Dual-Mode USB Camera Driver                         

                             <M>   SN9C20X USB Camera Driver                                 

                             <M>   SONIX Bayer USB Camera Driver                              

                             <M>   SONIX JPEG USB Camera Driver                              

                             <M>   SPCA500 USB Camera Driver                                 

                             <M>   SPCA501 USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   SPCA505 USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   SPCA506 USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   SPCA508 USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   SPCA561 USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   SPCA1528 USB Camera Driver                                 

                             <M>   SQ Technologies SQ905 based USB Camera Driver              

                             <M>   SQ Technologies SQ905C based USB Camera Driver             

                             <M>   SQ Technologies SQ930X based USB Camera Driver             

                             <M>   Syntek DV4000 (STK014) USB Camera Driver                  

                             <M>   Syntek STK1135 USB Camera Driver                          

                             <M>   STV0680 USB Camera Driver     

                             <M>   SUNPLUS USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   T613 (JPEG Compliance) USB Camera Driver                   

                             <M>   TOPRO USB Camera Driver                                    

                             <M>   Touptek USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   TV8532 USB Camera Driver                                   

                             <M>   VC032X USB Camera Driver                                  

                             <M>   ViCam USB Camera Driver                                    

                             <M>   Xirlink C-It USB Camera Driver                            

                             <M>   ZC3XX USB Camera Driver    

                       <M>   USB Philips Cameras                                        

                        [*]     USB Philips Cameras input events device support          

                       <M>   CPiA2 Video For Linux                                     

                       <M>   USB ZR364XX Camera support                                 

                       <M>   USB Syntek DC1125 Camera support                          

                       <M>   USB Sensoray 2255 video capture device                     

                       <M>   USBTV007 video capture support                             

                                 *** Webcam, TV (analog/digital) USB devices ***             

                       <M>   Empia EM28xx USB devices support                           

                       <M>     Empia EM28xx analog TV, video capture and/or webcam suppo

                       <M>     Empia EM28xx ALSA audio module        

                [*]   V4L platform devices  --->                                

                       --- V4L platform devices                                              

                       <M>   Marvell 88ALP01 (Cafe) CMOS Camera Controller support     

                       <M>   SoC camera support                                        

                       <M>   platform camera support

                [*]   Autoselect ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, fronten

```

Ante la duda, seleccione casi todo lo que se puede seleccionar y para probar uso la aplicacion "cheese" o las videollamada de facebook (con google chrome como navegador) y no reconoce ninguna camara web. Que estoy haciendo mal?

Gracias.Last edited by cesarguere on Sat Dec 31, 2016 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Lo primero es saber que tipo de webcam tienes.

Dmesg creo recordar que da esta información.

----------

## pelelademadera

lsusb

y 

lsusb -vv

puede estar tambien en v4l video capture o algo por el estilo, lo importante es saber el chip q usa la webcam

----------

## cesarguere

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Lo primero es saber que tipo de webcam tienes.
> 
> Dmesg creo recordar que da esta información.

 

Gracias por responder. 

Esto es lo que me dice dmesg: 

```
cesar@gentoo ~ $ dmesg | grep -i usb

[    6.950186] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    6.950456] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    6.950465] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    6.950477] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    6.951615] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    6.953768] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    6.954927] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.954928] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.954929] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.954930] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.6 xhci-hcd

[    6.954931] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    6.955077] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.955419] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    6.955455] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    6.955456] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.955457] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.955458] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.6 xhci-hcd

[    6.955458] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    6.955643] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.956143] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    6.981518] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    6.981560] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.981562] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.981562] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.981563] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.6 ehci_hcd

[    6.981564] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    6.981663] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.981868] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    7.011457] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    7.011492] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    7.011493] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.011494] usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    7.011494] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.6 ehci_hcd

[    7.011495] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    7.011580] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.331472] usb 1-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    7.525646] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0719

[    7.525647] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    7.525648] usb 1-3: Product: Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows

[    7.525648] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: ©Microsoft

[    7.525649] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: FE3CFC80

[    7.761487] usb 4-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    7.761494] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    7.961882] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    7.961885] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    7.961945] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    7.961946] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    7.962202] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.962261] hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.281514] usb 4-1.5: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    8.432524] usb 4-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=00f7

[    8.432526] usb 4-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    8.432528] usb 4-1.5: Product: USB camera

[    8.531536] usb 4-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    8.683280] usb 4-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=4717

[    8.683283] usb 4-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    8.683285] usb 4-1.6: Product: HP Color LaserJet CP1215

[    8.683286] usb 4-1.6: Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

[    8.683288] usb 4-1.6: SerialNumber: MH003YN

[    8.781533] usb 4-1.7: new low-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    8.934912] usb 4-1.7: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=0235

[    8.934914] usb 4-1.7: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    8.934915] usb 4-1.7: Product: OM

[    8.938583] input: OM as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.7/4-1.7:1.0/0003:04F3:0235.0001/input/input5

[    8.938641] hid-generic 0003:04F3:0235.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [OM] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.7/input0

[    8.938653] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    8.938654] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    9.031545] usb 4-1.8: new low-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[    9.187420] usb 4-1.8: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=0022

[    9.187422] usb 4-1.8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    9.187424] usb 4-1.8: Product: USB Keyboard

[    9.187426] usb 4-1.8: Manufacturer: LITEON Technology

[    9.192475] input: LITEON Technology USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.8/4-1.8:1.0/0003:04CA:0022.0002/input/input6

[    9.261635] hid-generic 0003:04CA:0022.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [LITEON Technology USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.8/input0

[   10.719914] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   10.720945] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[   10.722043] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   22.676417] usbcore: registered new interface driver xpad

[   23.016853] input: sonixj as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.5/input/input10

[   23.016941] usbcore: registered new interface driver sonixj

[   23.257856] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[   40.134475] usb 4-1.5: cannot submit urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth

```

----------

## cesarguere

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> lsusb
> 
> y 
> 
> lsusb -vv
> ...

 

Gracias por responder. 

Te muestro los log

Esto me sale con lsusb

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 004 Device 006: ID 04ca:0022 Lite-On Technology Corp. 
> 
> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 04f3:0235 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 
> 
> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 03f0:4717 Hewlett-Packard Color LaserJet CP1215
> ...

 

y este es con lsusb -vv

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> 
>   bLength                18
> ...

 

----------

## cesarguere

Aporto el mensaje que me da la terminal. Para mi esta la clave con libv4l2 (que la verdad no entiendo muy bien de que se encarga, pero si entiendo que esta relacionado con la reproduccion de video)

 *Quote:*   

> cesar@gentoo ~ $ cheese
> 
> (cheese:17942): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:4799:21: The '-gtk-image-effect' property has been renamed to '-gtk-icon-effect'
> 
> (cheese:17942): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:5043:47: The :inconsistent pseudo-class is deprecated. Use :indeterminate instead.
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

Hola,

Elimina este modulo.

<M>   SN9C20X USB Camera Driver 

Por lo que he leído puede ser que te este dando problemas.

http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/how-to-install-the-microsoft-vx-1000-webcam-in-linux_784.html

Ah y hay una manera de saber si esta funcionando la web cam 

Es cuestión de ver si puedes abrir con vlc---> media---> open capture device--> capture mode video camera  /dev/video0

----------

## cesarguere

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Elimina este modulo.
> 
> <M>   SN9C20X USB Camera Driver 
> ...

 

Probe recompilar el kernel quitando esa opcion pero no se soluciono. Cuando abro vlc e intento reproducir la opcion "video camera" no me aparece. Solo me aparece la opcion "tv-digital", por lo tanto tampoco puedo testear la webcam desde ahi...

Gracias por responder.

----------

## cameta

Hola,

he estado mirando la wiki de linuxtv y según ella

https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Gspca_devices

gspca_sonixj 	045e:00f7 	MicroSoft VX1000 

Recuerdas la salida de tu DMESG

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000 

Esto en el kernel  corresponde a este modulo

```
SONIX JPEG USB Camera Driver (NEW)
```

the  module will be called gspca_sonixj

Mi supocision es que no se ha cargado el modulo

¿has hecho make modules_install tras compilar el kernel?

que te da el comando lsmod?

tiene que salirte el modulo gspca_sonixj porque sino no funcionará.

----------

## cesarguere

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> he estado mirando la wiki de linuxtv y según ella
> 
> https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Gspca_devices
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda! 

Indirectamente pude resolverlo por mirar el log de dmesg que no habia leido con atencion y ahi estaba el error.

Parece que el mother que tengo de los 6 puertos usb que tiene, 2 son usb 3.0, 2 calculo que serian 2.0 y entiendo que los otros 2 deben ser 1.1 (que son los de arriba de todo y no tienen problemas si les conectas un teclado o un mouse)

Pero tenia conectada la camara web a uno de esos puertos (los que pienso que serian 1.1) pensando que todos eran iguales y con dmesg me salia algo asi como "usb error de ancho de banda" o algo por el estilo. Ya me habia pasado con los joystick de xbox y tambien lo solucione cambiando el puerto. Increible que los errores sean algo tan simple y lo que menos se te pueda imaginar!!

Agradezco nuevamente a los que contestaron y/o leyeron el post!!!

----------

